# Kambo's Papers.......UGH



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright..So the guy Nick bought Kam from said he had papers and would send them when they came in. Well..we all know how long ago that was. Nick finally quit calling the guy about a month ago. We said whatever and learned from our mistake. Papers don't really matter but it's nice to know where my dog came from and what all is in her ya know?? Well Nick called back yesterday morning and left a msg along the lines of "If I got ripped on the papers let me know. If you're going to send them let me know...I just want to know so we know what we can and can't do with the dog" The guys wife called Nick back last night sometime and left a voicemail that said Nick needed to call her back and give his email to her so she could send a copy of the papers via e-mail. Is that right.... or fishy?? The whole papers thing is aggravating.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Wierd! Thats not right!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

That's what I said!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

na, thats not how it works.

when a dog gets pregnant and both parents are members of the same registry, the owners call the registry and fill out some papers telling them how many their going to have/or had already. and the registry sends them register cards so when they sell the pup they pup is already in the system, it just has to be named and new owners registered as owners.

so you should have gotten a little greenish white card (different for each registry) showing the sire and dame, then you fill out the rest of the info and send that in to get the actuall pedigree printout.

feel free to correct me if im wrong, ive done it twice tho


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

everybody is going to do this ONCE... lol... I learned that the hard way when I bought a dog strictly for weight pulling dog turned out fabulous but dude never gave me papers no matter how much I harrassed him. I will NEVER buy a dog without leaving papers in hand first!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> everybody is going to do this ONCE... lol... I learned that the hard way when I bought a dog strictly for weight pulling dog turned out fabulous but dude never gave me papers no matter how much I harrassed him. I will NEVER buy a dog without leaving papers in hand first!


Nick said he knew better but did it anyways..I told Nick if we ever get another dog we will have papers in hand or the dog stays there


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok this is crap. You need to tell her that you were told that you were buying a papered dog and if you do not get the dogs single registration you want all but $50 back. That the value of the dog has dropped to $50 since it does not have papers and you will be contacting the proper people about being misled and ripped off. Do not let these people push you around, if you would like I can call her for you this so aggravates me to no end when people get ripped off.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That is down right rotten. You can't use an emailed copy of a single registration. You must have the original certificate. I'm so sorry for you and Nick girl, it definitely seems like you guys were swindled.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

GO GAMER GO!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

It aggravates me like crazy. The issue is this breeder is from Indiana..We are in Louisiana now. So everything is done by phone. Nick and I had talked about the registration certificate issue doesn't it have to be signed by the original breeder or owner and transferred to me?? You can't have a signed document sent via e-mail when it has to be in ink.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

You cannot recieve legit papers online, you can just hang that up! The people have to mail you the papers. 

Sorry I know how you feel. I think your more disgusted that you got ripped off then the importance of the papers just taking a shot in the dark  I HATE when people rip me off or im done wrong, I look for an open door to rampage if that happens.. HATE being ripped off.. So sorry chick, I hope you get it fixed and them stupid people do you right by this.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> It aggravates me like crazy. The issue is this breeder is from Indiana..We are in Louisiana now. So everything is done by phone. Nick and I had talked about the registration certificate issue doesn't it have to be signed by the original breeder or owner and transferred to me?? You can't have a signed document sent via e-mail when it has to be in ink.


yep, you're correct. The breeder needs to sign the original certificate and then you sign it and mail it in. All the registries need the original certificate.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> It aggravates me like crazy. The issue is this breeder is from Indiana..We are in Louisiana now. So everything is done by phone. Nick and I had talked about the registration certificate issue doesn't it have to be signed by the original breeder or owner and transferred to me?? You can't have a signed document sent via e-mail when it has to be in ink.


Right no she needs to give you the papers in hand. I got a buddy in Indiana, maybe I can have him pick them up. Seriously if you want me to call I will, I will be nice to her even  And honestly if she does not have the papers she misrepresented her product and needs to refund all but $50 the value of a unpapered pit bull. Are these UKC/ADBA/ABKC papers or what?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Gamer I just sent Nick an e-mail about you're very great suggestion. He has Jury Duty all week. So I can't just call lol... I hope he does that.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Nick said that the man said she was Dual Registered...I wanna say UKC and ADBA... I know UKC for sure don't quote me on ADBA


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> You cannot recieve legit papers online, you can just hang that up! The people have to mail you the papers.
> 
> Sorry I know how you feel. I think your more disgusted that you got ripped off then the importance of the papers just taking a shot in the dark  I HATE when people rip me off or im done wrong, I look for an open door to rampage if that happens.. HATE being ripped off.. So sorry chick, I hope you get it fixed and them stupid people do you right by this.


That's the truth.. I HATE being lied to!!!! I don't let my kids get away with it let alone someone else....So when it happens I get irate. I don't care if I have papers or not.. That fact of the matter is either tell the truth or get out of the breeding circle. I would like to know what all is in Kambo but that's besides the point.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep us updated. I know you love him just the same with or without papers but its not right lol let us know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank ya'll for you're ideas and "support". Oh most definitely. I love her to death I already told Nick I'm not givin her back lol


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

one mroe thing. IF she offers to mail the papers tell her you want them mailed priority and you need the tracking number that way she cant pull the they got lost in the mail trick


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely...


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

What I Me Myself want the papers to see what she is exactly and to do research on her family history lol.. I want to learn more about the American Bully aka..lol.. (pitbull mutt)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm.. I don't think there's any papers at all or ever was...  That really sucks.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Update: Nick called me.. and got told he couldn't be on the phone but he tried to call the woman and guess what (no suprise here) she didn't answer. I'm not sure if he left a VM or not but I will talk to him tonight when he gets home


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck like I said if you want me to call her I will ( i promise to be nice) she prob has caller ID or was just not home.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

thats not right! hope everything works out im anxious to see the outcome.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks ya'll... Gamer (don't know you're name lol, sorry) I'll talk to Nick more about that when he gets home.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

How is it going?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

My vote is to let Gamer call them for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

at the most I would just call to harass them so they dont forget about your "papers".


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Well Nick got a hold of them on Thursday of last week and the man said he didn't like Nicks tone on the phone and Nick said I'm sorry but I'm just not as stupid as you think I am. And the man hurridly (sp) said we would have the papers in 3 days. That we were lucky that since he didn't like how Nick talked to him he shouldn't even send them. Well it's now Thursday a week later and STILL..guess what.. oh...oh...oh.. wait for it...NO PAPERS!!!!!! stupid ******* ****** **** ** ** * ** * ** beep beep beeeeppp


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

And Nick's training to go offshore again till the wind turbines pick up...otherwise I'd get the number myself and be a bit**..And let them know just how I'm feeling about the situation.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

why even lie about it? people just dont make sence.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I know it. It's stupid but I guess some people are like that. I love Kambo to death but I wish Nick would have went with his gut instinct.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah get me the number lol I can give it a shot for ya if you want


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

give gamer the number!! hah


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I was going to ask he same thing gamer! I really hope you gave their first and last name and what you can tell them is if they do not get your paperwork to you you are going to call UKC and ADBA and file a complaint against them. UKC and ADBA could pull all their dogs registrations...... I would threaten them!

Now whether or not the UKC or ADBA would do that I don;t know, I have heard of it happening but they don't know that. That might be the kick in the pants they need!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol, when I can talk to Nick I'll get the names and number of them and let ya'll take a stab at it lol. They already have our address as far as I know we've given it to them 3 times now..And left it in numerous voicemails.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

SOOOO...Kambo's thinger is here!!!!! BUT...it looks jacked...I'm gonna scan what I got and ya'll tell me if it's for real or for fake. I'll post it in a couple hours...SCRATCH THAT!! Nick said that wasn't a great grand ole' idea..Anyways..Where do ya'll suggest I look up the adba registry numbers to be sure her papers aren't hung??


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> SOOOO...Kambo's thinger is here!!!!! BUT...it looks jacked...I'm gonna scan what I got and ya'll tell me if it's for real or for fake. I'll post it in a couple hours...SCRATCH THAT!! Nick said that wasn't a great grand ole' idea..Anyways..Where do ya'll suggest I look up the adba registry numbers to be sure her papers aren't hung??


Hey you can PM me a copy I will see if I can help you any


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Nick said in all his days of dealing with dogs, he's never seen a paper like the one we recieved. It was printed off the computer and along with it a paper that said don't mail in before march 1st... that's the sell day supposedly. We got her in nov/dec!!! wtf...seriously this is aggravating..I will in a little while gamer


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Similar thing with Tiva.
we were told over and over again that wed be getting papers.
That the breeder was just waiting for them to come in the mail.
well we got Tiva from a kid at Trevor's school, who wasn't the breeder,
his friend or neighbor was. we saw both the parents from the kid bringing them to school,
well then the kid from school stopped going to school and changed his number after Trevor got persistant and kept asking about the papers.
Now we are out of luck and have no papers.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I finally got the registry thing I got to send in but I'm fixing to call the ADBA on Monday to be sure that it is legit since Nick has never seen anything like it and I can't find anything that looks like it at all...AND IF IT'S NOT... well then I hope they will pull that guys papers and the papers on any other dog he's sold.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what happens at the ADBA. I would report him anyway!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I know! I'm fixing to all right now lol..Wish meh luck haha..Never mind got to wait till 10:30..UGH..I'm anxious to see what they say!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

OKAY!! So semi-good news not really but anyways... The Dam is legit just with the wrong owner signature.. The Sire now...UGGGHHHH... NOT EVEN ADBA REGISTERED AS PAPER SAYS...the guy on the phone said that the number that was printed on the paper wasn't even an ADBA number. So I'm PI--ED!! Now I'm calling the UKC to see if that's where that number goes to. ALRIGHTY....SOOOO Called the UKC...The Sire is registered through the UKC correct name and number all that fun stuff. SHOOTY THING ABOUT THE SITUATION IS THAT I CAN'T REGISTER HER WITH EITHER CLUB....STUPID.... Oh well I love her to death but WHY DID NICK PAY SO MUCH TO BE RIPPED OFF WHEN HE KNEW BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH..Sorry very angry at so much money spent for a dog with no papers. 

Anybody ever heard of any of these dogs..if so any info please??


Roscoe P Kelly (Kambo's Sire)
Pulley's Marley (Kambo's Dam)

Roger Weavers Blue-Do
Roger Weavers Fancy
Smiths Bad Boy Tiny Rider
Jackson's Blue Stripe

Pure Blue Lil Man of Fire Bo
Poe's Shelby
G-Dawg El Boricua De Goyco
Rice's Baby Girl
Faulknor's Old Dirty Blue
Widowmaker's All That Jazz
Jacksons Boy Maximus
Miami/Blue/Butcher


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

can you report her to the adba registry?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

not unless her daddy is registered through adba.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can report them to the ADBA for selling you a dog with no paperwork and using the ADBA's name. They have the bitch's info that is all they need.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Smiths Bad Boy Tiny Rider

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [333502] :: SMITH'S BAD BOY TINY RIDER
I have to go put I will see if I can find the others


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

okay, they can get the sire registered with the ADBA or the Dam registered with the UKC because they are both registered with reputable registries... either way it's a simple process. when one or both of them have become registered with either registry, they can send out for a litter application and have you your certificate. It's not the end of the world yet girl, just get them motivated to get their dogs dual registered.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

The only way I can get Kam registered is if the parents are dual registered. Which I figured that out after calling the ADBA and the UKC... But if it took this long to get the paper work that I wanted there ain't no telling how long it will take them to get even more paper work filled out and completed and this and that. This is ri = dic = u = lous!!!
The ADBA guy said on the phone that I could take him to small claims court but the issue with that is that the guy lives in Indiana and I live in Louisiana.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Smiths Bad Boy Tiny Rider
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [333502] :: SMITH'S BAD BOY TINY RIDER
> I have to go put I will see if I can find the others


Thank you for your help!! =D I'm also going to post in the bloodline section to see if any others can also help with the search.


----------



## joshpulley (Nov 5, 2010)

my number is 765 662 9477 who was it that sold that pup to you? i would like to find her she was a good dog id like to buy her back but if it was jason he is in jail never heard of the sire not sure who thatd be


----------



## joshpulley (Nov 5, 2010)

i dont think there is much i could do though when i sold her and they sent in the new owner info that made them owner and responsible party of her but i could maybe call the adba and see what i could do for you


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

That would be cool


----------



## joshpulley (Nov 5, 2010)

ya like i said i sold marley " pulley's marley" back in like jan of 2009 so i dont think i could be much help but that pup looks just like her i can say that i have a copy of her pedigree i think


----------



## joshpulley (Nov 5, 2010)

but i can tell ya marley "pulley's marley" the dam was gamebred no bully style bred i can tell you more my email is [email protected]


----------

